# Which casino in Biloxi?



## TNHarley (Feb 5, 2013)

I am thinking about going to Biloxi for a few days in April. Anyone ever been to one? I am thinking about the Beau.. I want a descent casino and descent beach view. I do not know if that is possible in Biloxi lol


----------



## hjmick (Feb 5, 2013)

All I know is this: If I ever find myself in Biloxi _(GOD forbid)_, it's the Margaritaville Hotel and Casino for me...

Jimmy Buffetts Margaritaville - Biloxi :: The Margaritaville Biloxi Restaurant and Casino - Fun and Easy! Perfect Margaritas, Loose Slots, Live Entertainment and our amazing buffet!


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 5, 2013)

That is not a hotel. They have one in Pensacola, and I am thinking about going there instead. Biloxi just really does not look like much. I want to gamble and sit around the beach, but...


----------



## hjmick (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm sure there's a hotel nearby...

Hell, I'd sleep in my car in the parking lot...

They really should build a hotel there...


----------



## yazi (Jun 22, 2014)

The biggest thing to do in Biloxi is night life. Between casinos and bars, there is a lot to do. I wrote an article on the top 10 things to check out and many things more..
Biloxi's Nightlife Top Ten - Yahoo Voices - voices.yahoo.com


----------



## Political Junky (Jul 5, 2014)

Lots of hotels and motels in Biloxi, MS. The water is not as pretty as farther along the coast in Pensacola and Panama City, Florida.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 7, 2014)

we won the most at the old private boat.....but they had major hurricane damage a few years ago


----------



## bettylicious07 (Jul 8, 2014)

Have you heard of BetFair?


----------

